# Pat is at it again!



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

They showed this during the game against the Clips, and it got a pretty big ovation!

mms://phxsuns.wmod.llnwd.net/a205/o2/burke06.wmv


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> They showed this during the game against the Clips, and it got a pretty big ovation!
> 
> mms://phxsuns.wmod.llnwd.net/a205/o2/burke06.wmv


... YES!

If he ever puts together a game where he gets like 10+ points, I'm totally making a mix for him. It's going to include all his screens, 'cause that's what he does best!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> They showed this during the game against the Clips, and it got a pretty big ovation!
> 
> mms://phxsuns.wmod.llnwd.net/a205/o2/burke06.wmv


lol

That is better then his hair restoration video.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

:laugh: That _is_ better than the hair resoration commercial. I love Pat. Too bad he won't make the 12 man roster with or without J-Rose in the lineup.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL!!! Hahahahah man this had me rollin! Barbosa and the little children cracked me up cuz I haev a friend that looks exactly like him. Pat Burke the guys a scrub, but man he sure is funny!!!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

lol good stuff.


----------



## <SunsFan> (Dec 10, 2006)

Haha, I put that video up on my MySpace and no1 knew who the hell he was. Lol.


----------

